# TSH 4/12/17



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I finally have a primary doctor and she did blood work I see the TSH and it's 0.03 says it's low range last time I had my TSH test it was 0.11 that was in January the time before that it was 0.06 that was in Dec and Sept it was 0.02. I have no clue what 0.03 means I'm I hypo or hyper right now? Does this indicate the cancer is coming back because I do have a nodule.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2017)

You're definitely hyperthyroid, if we're going off of TSH levels. As for cancer, I'm not qualified to answer that one.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, it means nothing re: cancer.

You seem hyper, but it's hard to tell with just TSH. Any other results?


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

She didn't order anything else related to the thyroid. I go back to her on the 10th. I have been having chest pains and dizziness and terrible headaches I passed out last week not sure why I did mow but I didn't pass out until like 30 minutes later after mowing, my chest was hurting for 4 days but I've had this kind of pain for like over 10 years it comes and goes and for 2 weeks it keeps happening also almost like a nervousness feeling. Went to the ER they took me in right away but left me in the bed for nearly 2 hours before hooking me up to anything or doing a EKG. They finally did a EKG a ct scan on my head came back normal and sent me home.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Nana78 said:


> She didn't order anything else related to the thyroid. I go back to her on the 10th. I have been having chest pains and dizziness and terrible headaches I passed out last week not sure why I did mow but I didn't pass out until like 30 minutes later after mowing, my chest was hurting for 4 days but I've had this kind of pain for like over 10 years it comes and goes and for 2 weeks it keeps happening also almost like a nervousness feeling. Went to the ER they took me in right away but left me in the bed for nearly 2 hours before hooking me up to anything or doing a EKG. They finally did a EKG a ct scan on my head came back normal and sent me home.


Sounds like anxiety to me - probably from being medicated hyper in effort to suppress your TSH.

There are different ways to suppress TSH. For me having optimal FT-4 and FT-3 does it.

You really need to have FT-4 and FT-3 run.

Did you get the test results when you went to the ER?

Do you know your resting heart rate?

If your doctor won't run them, you can order it yourself for $64.95 at https://www.healthonelabs.com/tests_offer/buytest/220/

They use the same lab your doctor probably does and while your doctor may ignore the results, you will know why you are experiencing chest pain and if it's due to being over medicated.


----------

